# My Vintage Pioneer HPM-100 Speakers (Pics)



## Robb

Hey gang! Here's a few pics of my HPM-100's which are the 200 watters and all original. 
These were made in May 1980.
JUST PICKED THEM UP THIS WEEK ! 
Lemme know what you think.

Wikipedia: Pioneer HPM-100 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


FLICKR GALLERY


----------



## jimbno1

Wow this takes me back. I had a pair for many many years. Mine were not in such fine shape. I eventually gave mine to a friend. They are really nice rock and roll speakers. I think sometimes they lose a little coherence due to the 4-way configuration. 

These are a fine example of vintage big cabnet multiple speakers. IMHO they need a slight uptilt or small stand, and slight toe in to sound their best. 

Nice find


----------



## Robb

Thanks.
To me they sound very accurate, detailed, and 'bright'. 
The bass drops very low as well (30hz)
All round excellent performer for everyday use. 
I also read they can take a beating and can easily take 150 wpc !

I'll be getting some solid stands made exactly like this to raise them 10" off the floor.


----------



## chad

the HPM 100's are great. I don't really know if I'd call them a 4 way but more of a 3 way with one driver reproducing **** we can't hear.

Same designer as the JBL L100, etc.


----------



## krotzn

Nice!

I have the HPM-110 that have the same chassis but a black cabinet.

Here some pics of my other pioneer-stuff:


----------



## Robb

krotzn I am jealous od your setup.. My setup just got started last month ! 
It is a temporary until I find the components I want. 

Pioneer SA-610 Amp (1980)
Pioneer TX-710 Tuner (1980)
Pioneer DT-500 Timer (1980)
Sony D-50 discman (1st ever discman made in 1984)
Realistic Minimus 7 walnut veneer 4" speakers (1988)
Ikea Limhamn stainless shelf 23" wide, 13 3/4" deep, 35" high
cd racks


----------



## krotzn

Here another picture where you can see the HPM-110.









I like the HPM-100 more because of its beautiful woodcase.

Here a listing of my stuff:

in my living room:
A-27
PL-630 => Benz Mico Silver, Pikering XV-15/625E; Pioneer PC600/Jico SAS


Units with wood-case in my office:
HPM-110
SA-8800
2nd turntable PL-630
TX-9800
CT-F950
DT-500
Pioneer SE-650

2nd rack in our childrens bedroom :
CS-722A
SA-8800
PL-55DX
TX-D1000
CT-F1250
SG-9800
Pioneer U 24
DT-510
Pioneer SE-450


----------



## Robb

Those speakers stands are no good. They flex.


----------



## chad

everything flexes.


----------



## coomaster1

Hi Rob,I never expected when I came to the forums today to stumble across you and those oldschool pioneer home speakers. I have looked at those for some time and they are great looking speakers.I always liked the look of the oldschool stuff.Wheather it was oldschool car audio or oldschool home audio.I too have oldschool for home audio as well. I am running the oldschool yamaha ns1000 speakers and always wondered what the pioneers sounded like compared to them. I've been wanting a set of altec lansing 19 speakers as well because lots of people say they are very hard to beat for sound quality. I am running mine off of the oldschool phase linear 700B amp.No hiss whatsoever when turned fully up.Also a separate volume control for each channel.Unless your willing to speand a lot of money on super high end amps it can't be beat for the price. I have it playing off of a Flagship pioneer cd player that I purchased in 1988.It's the model #PD7050.It is industructable .I dropped it 5 feat to the floor by accident in 1989 and it has been playing perfectly ever since.It was 600.00 in 1988.Of all my components it is the hidden gem of them all.Nobody I come across seems to know how good it sounds.It blew the new yamaha natural sound cd player out of the water badly.Crystal clear and very full sounding.If you can find one it will bring the best out in all your components. I know it's the cd player because I have it directly plugged into the phase linear 700B amp.If it ever stopped I would buy another one in a heartbeat. Sorry for the long post. I just thought you were into oldchool alpine car audio and in car audio in general. If you have any info on how a pair of altec lansing 19's would sound. I would be interested in hearing all about them.Thanks for posting these speakers and bringing me back down memory lane. Carey


----------



## chad

That horn is an acquired taste, just FYI


----------



## Robb

coomaster1 said:


> Hi Rob,I never expected when I came to the forums today to stumble across you and those oldschool pioneer home speakers. I have looked at those for some time and they are great looking speakers.I always liked the look of the oldschool stuff.Wheather it was oldschool car audio or oldschool home audio.I too have oldschool for home audio as well. I am running the oldschool yamaha ns1000 speakers and always wondered what the pioneers sounded like compared to them. I've been wanting a set of altec lansing 19 speakers as well because lots of people say they are very hard to beat for sound quality. I am running mine off of the oldschool phase linear 700B amp.No hiss whatsoever when turned fully up.Also a separate volume control for each channel.Unless your willing to speand a lot of money on super high end amps it can't be beat for the price. I have it playing off of a Flagship pioneer cd player that I purchased in 1988.It's the model #PD7050.It is industructable .I dropped it 5 feat to the floor by accident in 1989 and it has been playing perfectly ever since.It was 600.00 in 1988.Of all my components it is the hidden gem of them all.Nobody I come across seems to know how good it sounds.It blew the new yamaha natural sound cd player out of the water badly.Crystal clear and very full sounding.If you can find one it will bring the best out in all your components. I know it's the cd player because I have it directly plugged into the phase linear 700B amp.If it ever stopped I would buy another one in a heartbeat. Sorry for the long post. I just thought you were into oldchool alpine car audio and in car audio in general. If you have any info on how a pair of altec lansing 19's would sound. I would be interested in hearing all about them.Thanks for posting these speakers and bringing me back down memory lane. Carey


Dude, I want a PD6050 or PD7050 in silver.. is that the one you have or is your black faced ?
Pioneer CD-Player











Also, you should join canuckaudiomart forum.. some awesome deals there. I only paid $325 for my HPM-100 ! In this shape they sell for $500-$600+ and you never see them for sale in this shape !


----------



## coomaster1

Hi,First off 325.00 for those oldschool pioneer speakers in that condition in my opinion are a steal of a deal. Where can you get such quality for that little money today in any electronics store.Probably mostly hand built by someone.No cutting corners to save a buck like nowadays.If they sound as good as they look, your one lucky man. How much were they to ship to you.As for the Pioneer PD7050 cd player. That is my cd player you pictured, but your picture shows it in silver.Mine is in black. Very nice looking in black as well.If you like the looks, you will definitely like the sound quality.Easily as good as my alpine anniversary edition 7909 deck. Matter a fact,I'm positive it is better sounding.Really clear,with the hard to come by full sound.The remote still works perfectly as well .It has a volume control built right into the cd player allowing me to directly hook straight into the oldschool amp for maximum sound quality.Also has it's own separate amp for the headphone jack as well.It would definitely make your sweet pioneer oldschool quality speakers sing to their max.Canuck audio mart is where I got my Yamaha NS1000 speakers as well. Great place for great deals. I would still like to try some Altec lansing 19 speakers since they are so big and efficient and supossed to sound really good.Have you or anybody else heard them to see if they are really that good or are they all just hype.If you ever get a chance to get one of those oldschool pioneer Flagship PD7050 cd players,don't hesitate.You as an alpine 7909 and clarion drz 9255 owner will be very happy with the sound quality.Mine will be going to the grave with me.Always a pleasure. Thanks carey


----------



## Robb

coomaster1 said:


> How much were they to ship to you.


I was lucky to find them locally. I drove 1.5 hours up north to get them


----------



## Sptsmed

I have a set of HPM 60's, my first real stereo speakers and also a set of HPM 100s and love them both. I have bought both of my kids the same stereo configuration I started with, Pioneer SX 780 and HPM 60's and they love them. Thing is, I paid WAY more for them back in the day. I actually outside of my KEF reference and Klipsh towers like the HPM better than any other home speakers I have owned. That was a great deal, hope you like them as much as I always enjoy pulling mine out and hooking them up.


----------



## Robb

Well today my woodworker sent me a pic of the speaker stands for my HPM-100's.
These still need to be finished with Tung or Danish oil.
These are 100% walnut wood.
Heres a quick 'unfinished' pic.


----------



## chad

May be stealing that elegant design


----------



## Robb

chad said:


> May be stealing that elegant design


Go ahead, cuz I stole it too ! :laugh:


----------



## Robb

Update:
Here'a a pic with 1 coat of Danish oil.
2 more coats left to do.


----------



## Robb

Update: 
Well here are the finished stands. Im very pleased with them ! 
What do you think ?


----------



## Robb

Well, here are some pics with the speakers mounted.


----------



## Nass027

Great thread! Brought back a lot of memories.Had sets of HPM -60's,100's and HPM-150's.Also,numerous integrated amps.Man,i miss those Pio's.


----------



## Robb

Pioneers sweet spot for speakers was 1977-1981ish


----------

